# New project - house monitoring system



## sdauditorium (Oct 20, 2011)

Since we've comfortably transitioned over (successfully) to our new LS9, I'm looking to upgrade our house feed system in our auditorium. Currently, we use a camera set up on a tripod at the end of one of the main entrances. Not to mention the obstruction it causes in an emergency, someone always needs to run down to check it to make sure it's on and functioning before the show starts, at intermission, and so on.

What I'd like to do is permanently mount a camera on the back wall of the auditorium above the sound/lighting booths. It's approx an 80-foot throw to the stage: proscenium opening, 43' wide by 16'. 

The purposes of the system:

Provide a house monitor feed to ancillary and overflow areas (infastructure already in place).
Take that feed and store it/stream it to a website (especially school ceremonies/concerts/meetings)

As mentioned, our current system already has the composite video wiring in place. Could I get suggestions as to possible equipment. For the camera, the only one I've been thinking of has been Sony's EVI-D70. The PTZ isn't required but thought it might be nice to have some basic presets based on need. There would likely be no one dedicated to only camera movement/operation.

Thanks for the suggestions/advice.


----------



## cpf (Oct 20, 2011)

Sony's line of PTZ cameras is very good once you get the settings right (tweak auto ISO, lock down aperture, and something else that I forget). As for PTZ: even if you don't need the control during a show, you definitely want to be able to re-aim the camera without breaking out a ladder, so unless budget is a concern I would suggest only considering PTZ cameras. Make sure your signage distribution system (you have one already, right?) has a spare & compatible output to run to your streaming PC and its capture box/card. You'll probably want to use ustream.tv or similar for the actual streaming since the school's internet probably isn't up to serving all the clients directly (but you might have that figured out already).


----------



## sdauditorium (Oct 20, 2011)

I knew the school's server wouldn't be able to handle it, but at this point I'm not sure whether we'd want it streamed or merely saved as a file to be uploaded to our site for download at a later date.

By signage, are you just referring to a video monitor or something else?


----------



## cpf (Oct 21, 2011)

I was referring to the system you have to take the camera input and get it to the monitors around the building. Place I work at has Magenta boxes coming out of an Extron Crosspoint switcher.


----------



## BillESC (Oct 21, 2011)

The EVI-D70 is a great camera. I've installed a bunch of them in churches.


----------



## JohnHartman (Oct 21, 2011)

+1 on the Sony D70's.. I couldn't even count how many D30, D70 and D100's we have here.. tough little cameras.


----------



## sdauditorium (Oct 21, 2011)

cpf said:


> I was referring to the system you have to take the camera input and get it to the monitors around the building. Place I work at has Magenta boxes coming out of an Extron Crosspoint switcher.


 
I'm not sure of the hardware used since it goes through the school's in-house TV system. All we have to do is run the camera to a coax jack input that is already installed in the auditorium and it broadcasts on channel 3.


----------



## sdauditorium (Oct 21, 2011)

What would I need to purchase to split the feed from the camera to 2 outputs -- one for an in-booth monitor and another to go to the school's coax jack?


----------



## sdauditorium (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's what I'm thinking for the setup:

*Sony DVI-70 mounted to the BOH wall just above the sound/light booth.
*Omni out from LS9 (audio) and RCA composite from camera (video) to TecNec modulator.
*F-type coax from modulator to school's TV system input jack.
*Installing 26" LED in lobby connected via F-type coax to school's TV system output jack.
*Installing a 22" LED in lighting booth connected via F-type coax to school's TV system output jack.

Am I missing any considerations that I should tackle? Eventually, I would like to have a video capture device (whether computer or something else) to capture the video feed for certain events to either save or stream...not sure yet.


----------

